# Deck belt loosens



## jayers (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a Troy Built (MTD) mower with a 42" deck purchased in 2012. Last fall it got so the deck belt would slip when the deck was lowered below half way. Since it was leaf season I assumed there was a stick or trash causing the problem. I have now cleaned everything out and all of the idlers seem to be tensioning properly when the deck is raised to the maximum height. As the deck is lowered the belt gets progressively looser. The belt was replaced at the beginning of the season last year.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy jayers,

I recently resolved a belt problem on a finishing mower (my $80 belt routinely jumped off when in heavy grass). What I found was it needed more tension on the idler pulley. I installed a bolt for an anchor and stretched the tensioner spring one additional inch. I had no idea that finish mower could perform so well!

If you can find a way to increase the idler spring tension, you will resolve your problem. You don't need an additional inch of stretch....you'll have to experiment.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

HarveyW, 
I believe these types tension as they move downward,but have a moveable idler pulley. 
They are noted for tensioning problems,when the spring,or arm wears.


jayers,
Can you post the model #,and Serial # (under the seat,usually),so we know what type we're talking about ?


----------

